# Is infibeam good



## Cool Buddy (Oct 23, 2011)

I wanted to buy a camera from Infibeam coz I found a 10% discount code. But I found a lot of negative reviews of Infibeam on Mouthshut.com. Now I don't know whether I should buy from there or not.
Has anyone here bought from infibeam? please share your opinions and experiences


----------



## Kalyan (Oct 23, 2011)

I bought two ipods 32GB and 64GB. They were delivered on time. the first one even got two days before the delivery date. The second one, they had no stock with their usual supplier but they could deliver it on the delivery date they mentioned.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 23, 2011)

CHeck the link below in my siggy,

To put it short. Yes, they are good but their shipping is very slow. 

Mind sharing the coupon  If not for one time use /account locked


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 23, 2011)

That's a nice thread. I never saw it even though I noticed it once or twice. Guess infibeam is good.

The coupon code is listed on coupondunia.com
I haven't ordered but went upto the payment page and the price was reduced after putting the code, so it should work


----------



## Sarath (Oct 23, 2011)

PM me the code. I have a bad omen or something. None of my purchases could be made with a coupon.

To rub it in I get them right after the purchase :X

Oh thanks  keep feeding the thread.


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 24, 2011)

Ordered Kasperspy IS from them using a discount coupon. Got delivered on time, though they gave a 1 week late shipping date from the day of placing the order. Flipkart has better pricing and packaging.


----------

